#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-20
<dpm> good morning all!
<gtriderxc> mornin
<udienz> dpm, gtriderxc: morning :)
<dpm> morning gtriderxc, udienz :)
<udienz> dpm: my ubuntu used Indonesian as default language now :D
<udienz> hehehe
<dpm> udienz, hehe, great ;)
<gtriderxc> when installation of Ubuntu is finished we can see a post message in a window, that ~~"to use a new installation we have to restart the computer" anyone know where i can find this string??
<dpm> gtriderxc, update-manager perhaps? I'm not too sure
<gtriderxc> ok, i'll check it
<andrejz> it's ubiquity debconf
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/pl/105/+translate
<dpm> ah, nice one andrejz, thanks!
<andrejz> welcome
<gtriderxc> wow THANX
<gtriderxc> present polish translation looks terrible
<andrejz> no problem
<gtriderxc> does anyone know if Wine is translated on Launchpad??
<dpm> gtriderxc, unfortunately it's not translatable in Launchpad, as the wine package is not in the main Ubuntu repository
<gtriderxc> ok
<gtriderxc> enjoy your favorite music from a cloud integrated store or stream your entire collection to iPhone and Android mobile phones - we've raised the bar on personal clouds. Learn more at <link:url>http://one.ubuntu.com/</link:url>.
<gtriderxc> "we've raised the ba"
<gtriderxc> *bar
<gtriderxc> what does that mean??
<TLE> gtriderxc: if you run into this kind of problem again, about finding a particular string, there is a tool that will search through all the translations on you system and tell where the string belong
<TLE> it probably would not have helped you with the ubiquity string though, because it probably gets uninstalled after installations ;) just though I would mention it
<gtriderxc> what tool??
<TLE> gtriderxc: raise the bar -> increase the overall quality
<TLE> or something
<gtriderxc> but here by raising a bar should I understand making thing harder??
<gtriderxc> ok, thanks
<TLE> gtriderxc: yeah let me see if I can remember the name
<gtriderxc> it some kind of plugin for a  web browser
<gtriderxc> ?
<gtriderxc> *is it
<TLE> no, it is a commandline tool
<TLE> you can only search on your own system, so it'll only work for programs you have installed
<TLE> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/ubuntu-translations-tools
<TLE> dpm: I can see that you did some work in it, is there an easier way to install than having to manually install gettext and bzr clone?
<TLE> ahh it is a bash script, so you can just download the file from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-translations-coordinators/ubuntu-translations/ubuntu-i18n/download/head%3A/searchubuntutranslat-20100306151200-pc80hdnld2jav3nm-1/search-ubuntu-translations
<TLE> make it executable (install gettext) and it should work
<dpm> TLE, gtriderxc, there is an Ubuntu package. It's for an earlier version of Ubuntu, but it will work in new versions too. Let me dig up the link...
<TLE> whoa
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translator-tools-hackers/+archive/ppa
<dpm> you can add this PPA to your sources and then just install the package
<dpm> gtriderxc, "raise the bar" in this context means that we've set a new, higher, awesomer level of cloud computing goodness :)
<dpm> it would be awesome if someone picked up that package and updated it for maverick or natty
<TLE> yeah it would
 * TLE hides
<TLE> gotta go, talk to you guys later
<gtriderxc> what do You mean by updated
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> who can update this??
<dpm> gtriderxc, anyone with packaging/coding skills
<askhl> dpm: I wouldn't mind taking a look at that in the christmas holidays
<askhl> dpm: taking a look meaning `maintaining the package'.
<dpm> askhl, that'd be extremely cool :)
<askhl> dpm: can I have membership of the group, or is there anything in particular I should do?
<dpm> askhl, let me come back to you in a bit
<askhl> (As far as I can see the group is `translations coordinators', which may be a bit over the top.  I'll probably use my own PPA to test and so on, send changes to you if that's better)
<dpm> askhl, the upstream project is at https://code.launchpad.net/~glatzor/ubuntu-translator-tools/main - so the best thing would be to branch off that, do the necessary modifications to the code (the packaging part in the code too) and submit a merge proposal to be included upstream. I think the modifications would be minimal and mostly to do with packaging. You could even host a PPA with your changes. What would be cool, though, would be to prepare t
<dpm> he package to be included in universe, so that anyone could install it from the Ubuntu repos instead of having to subscribe to the PPA
<askhl> dpm: Great, I'll be taking a look at it at some point during the holidays
<dpm> awesome, if there is anything I can help with, just ping or e-mail me any time
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-21
<dpm> good morning all
<udienz> hello, last minute ago my friends tells me about Launchpad translations lisence
<udienz> he make ubuntu derivative
<udienz> and he tells me that his distro can not use translations that provided by rosetta
<udienz> is that true?
<danilos> udienz, that'd be very surprising because translations done in Launchpad are BSD-licensed
<danilos> udienz, I think the only way for him not to be able to use them is to make his distro public domain
<danilos> udienz, but I am pretty sure he can't do that because of other software :)
<udienz> danilos: thanks but sorry i'm not understand about BSD -lisenced :(
<udienz> hm.. he angry about it, well i suggest him to send an emails to ubuntu-stranslator or launchpad
<udienz> and the distro have same license with Ubuntu and Debian
<danilos> udienz, BSD license basically means "you can do whatever you want with it"
<udienz> ah.. thats the point. so if i make new distro from ubuntu based. can i use translations from LP?
<danilos> udienz, yes, just like you would use upstream translations
<dpm> udienz, just to complement what danilos is saying: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ - btw, there is no reason for your friend to be angry
<danilos> udienz, basically, in layman terms, BSD-license is less restricting than *most* upstream licenses (like LGPL or GPL), so the combination of GPL and BSD gives you GPL as a result, and you can use LP translations for a GPL project under GPL license
<udienz> dpm, danilos: thanks! i will tell my friends about that
<danilos> udienz, have them also read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ as dpm suggested
<udienz> dalios: ok
<udienz> oh.. my friends reply my emails
<udienz> wait..
<udienz> he said [in indonesian] they want to contibute (translations) to upstream. but translations from launchpad can't sending to upstream
<udienz> because upstream *usually* not compatible with BSD. just like GNOME, translations from LP cannot send to upstream, and translations from GNOME can importing to LP
<udienz> sorry for stupid questions :)
<udienz> i'm don't know about license
<udienz> what i know is contributing to Ubuntu :)
<danilos> udienz, that's not true, we have chosen BSD license exactly so it can go back into *any* project
<udienz> danilos: agreed, and i'm very very agree with this words (from LP TOS)
<udienz> We require this so that other projects can use these translations as sources for their own translations, without suffering licensing incompatibilities
<udienz> brb, Asia/Oceania membership board now.. my membership is expired last month :D
<gtriderxc> should I translate this:
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/checkbox/trunk/+pots/checkbox/pl/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated&start=0
<gtriderxc> or that:
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/pl/35/+translate
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> there is a slite difference in search results
<andrejz> the 1st version is the upstream. So if you translate that all distributions (which will be using checkbox offcourse) will be able to use your translations
<gtriderxc> what's more interesting natty has more strings to translate than the origin package
<andrejz> it's possible natty has also some ubuntu specific strings
<gtriderxc> ok but  I'll check something again and then tell You one more interesting thing about it
<gtriderxc> "the 1st version is the upstream. So if you translate that all distributions (which will be using checkbox offcourse) will be able to use your translations"
<gtriderxc> when??
<gtriderxc> i just made a translation of checkbox in natty and in upstrem
<andrejz> that's even better :)
<andrejz> you are translating the trunk of checkbox
<gtriderxc> translations from checkbox are invisible in natty
<gtriderxc> translations from natty are visibla in checkbox
<andrejz> yes because natty probably doesn't use trunk but some stable version
<gtriderxc> ain't silly a bit:/
<gtriderxc> ok:/
<andrejz> hm, this is the consequence of message sharing
<gtriderxc> double work
<andrejz> some of launchpad developers might now why this happens
<gtriderxc> ok the karma will be bigger but i could use my time to do something else
<andrejz> in theory when you translate some of the strings upstream they should be translated in natty as well
<andrejz> probably a launchpad developer like danilos knows more about it ..
<andrejz> why doesn't it work as it should
<danilos> well, there is no translations sharing between upstreams and ubuntu *yet*
<danilos> it's going to come around only next month :)
<dpm> andrejz, yes, the theory is correct. However, for it to happen, the developer has to do the manual step of exporting the translations and put them in the code
<danilos> for now, the regular process is that upstream translations are packaged for ubuntu, and that's when ubuntu gets them
<andrejz> ok, good to know
<gtriderxc> hey??!
<gtriderxc> i just made a translation
<gtriderxc> and I'd rather say the upstream takes suggestions from natty not natty from upstream
<gtriderxc> so i'm gonna translate natty
<gtriderxc> and then just one day approve the translation in upstream
<danilos> gtriderxc, well, suggestions should show up both ways
<gtriderxc> but they do not
<gtriderxc> just checked it
<gtriderxc> checked in checkbox:)
<gtriderxc> perhaps because You write about suggestions. what i made was a approved translation right away
<gtriderxc> *stright away
<gtriderxc> ok, i'm gonna make a 100 suggestions for natty, then I'll approve 'em in upstream and then approve in natty:/ it's gonna cost time but has the most sense
<danilos> gtriderxc, they should show up if they are "used" in one as suggestions in the other
<danilos> gtriderxc, no need to make them only as suggestions
<danilos> gtriderxc, also, here's another suggestion for you: translate in one place (eg. upstream), download a PO file, and then upload that PO file to the other place (i.e. ubuntu)
<danilos> gtriderxc, that should be much quicker if that's what you want to achieve
<gtriderxc> wow
<gtriderxc> ok
<andrejz> dpm are you there?
<dpm> andrejz, I'm there, but about to go. If you've got a question, sjust shoot, and I'll try to answer when I'm back
<andrejz> what does automated language pack test do ?
<andrejz> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-translations/ul10n-tests
<dpm> andrejz, there are instructions in the README file. But basically, to give you a bit of background: we talked at UDS about automated translation tests, so that it would be easier to e.g. test language packs. The idea is that a script is run that calls a localized application and runs some basic tests to make sure it's ok. Right now the scripts there are doing that job, but they are very very basic. The idea was to have something that anyone intere
<dpm> sted can use as an example and expand on it. I'm not going to be working on it further this cycle, but perhaps we can do it next cycle
<dpm> what they do right now is simply start the application, make sure it does not crash and dump all the strings from the first-level menus
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, have a great rest of the day!
<happyaron> good night everybody, :-)
<gtriderxc> good night
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-22
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> dpm, is it possible to confirm all suggestions made during import of an upstream package?
<gtriderxc> morning
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> @dpm: here i have 1249 suggestions - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions&start=0
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure what you mean. When an upstream package is imported all translations are accepted
<andrejz> i don't want to confirm each one manually
<dpm> let me have a look...
<andrejz> i want to confirm all suggestions from 2010-11-26
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure what happened there. Do you know why they all ended up as suggestions?
<andrejz> not certain
<dpm> let's ask danilos or henninge when they are here. I'm not sure what could have made all those appear as suggestions
<andrejz> ok great, because this is a lot of clicking :)
<gtriderxc> if You don't know stright away just ignore this question. I'll find the answer myself, but perhaps anyone knows whether I can translate k3b on Launchpad or they use some other platform??
<andrejz> yes you can
<andrejz> but it's a KDE program
<andrejz> so it's possible  your KDE translation team is also working on it
<andrejz> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/pl/
<gtriderxc> yes but i use it a lot under gnome and often recommend it. it is really good. i think the best
<gtriderxc> thanks:)
<andrejz> i am talking translation wise
<andrejz> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/pl/extragear-multimedia/
<andrejz> as you can see k3b is currently 90% translated
<gtriderxc> suggested:)
<andrejz> so maybe you should get in contact with  the team
<andrejz> because if this is translated in KDE it will be automatically imported in launchpad
<gtriderxc> i will. thx once again
<andrejz> what you can do is talk to them and agree you will finish the translation (so that not 2 people are doing it at the same time)
<gtriderxc> sure
<andrejz> then translate it in launchpad, export the .po file and send it to the KDE team
<andrejz> danilos/henninge, can i ask you a favor ? - here i have 1249 suggestions - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions&start=0 and i would like to confirm them all
<gtriderxc> So, You wrote me once what is _this >>_<< sign for. and what about >>&<< ??
<gtriderxc> example: &Clear Project
<henninge> andrejz: You mean, accept the suggestions or confirm the current translation?
<dpm> gtriderxc, it's exactly the same. GNOME-like apps use "_", whereas KDE-like apps use "&"
<gtriderxc> thx
<andrejz> @henninge: accept all suggestions made on 2010-11-26
<henninge> andrejz: has something like that done before? I think that is not very easy to do by pure SQL.
<henninge> *been done*
<andrejz> I don't know if this has been done before
<henninge> I don't think so. We should see if danilos knows more but he will only be available in a couple of hours.
<andrejz> ok. I am not in a rush. if it is  in time for 11.04 and it doens't involve clicking 1250 times, i will be extremely happy
<costales> ping dpm
<dpm> bones costales :)
<costales> bones :D
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-24
<andrejz> Good morning translators !
<andrejz> Is anyone here, i need someone to confirm a bug for me before i report it
<andrejz> hello ! Can you check if this bug affects you to and if it does subscribe to it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-main-menu/+bug/694048
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 694048 in gnome-main-menu (Ubuntu) "Menus are not arranged alphabetical in system menu (localised versions) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<geirha> andrejz: Looks sorted in norwegian locale
<geirha> andrejz: does the sort command sort it right?  printf 'O meni\nVidez\nCompiz\nZasloni\n' | sort
<andrejz> @geirha: The command you gave me sorts it out
<andrejz> it seems the order it the same as in english as O meni means Aboud me, Videz means Appearance, Compiz iz Compiz and Zasloni is Display
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> could anyone tell me what is the address of the page where we put our lang packs to the update lists??
<CMooney> Hi. What's the policy for translation with words like "Doesn't" should it be "does not"?
<danilos> gtriderxc, try searching for it on wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<gtriderxc> ok
<danilos> CMooney, ubuntu is made of a bunch of different projects, and I am pretty sure there's no global policy like that
<CMooney> Understood. Any reccomendations?
<CMooney> I'll go with "does not" as I don't think I've ever seen "doesn't" in an error message/string in an application.
<gtriderxc> it depend
<gtriderxc> the recommendtion isn't always the best way to translate
<gtriderxc> it least in Polish
<danilos> CMooney, "does not" is almost always a safe option imho, though I am not a native English speaker :)
<CMooney> I am a native speaker and I'd only ever use "doesn't" if I was quoting someone's dialogue. Using it in normal prose is frowned upon. .... I think.
<gtriderxc> if there is enough place I'd make it does not
<gtriderxc> my english teachers were always  telling me that don'ts and deosn'ts were informal and shouldn'd be used in formal language
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: don't know whether you found it, but it's here
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<andrejz> However you have missed the signed off deadline
<andrejz> so i don't think you will gain aynting by filling it in now
<gtriderxc> yhanks. and when is the next one??
<gtriderxc> I'm pretty new here and do not fully understand yet how things works
<gtriderxc> there is a mountain of information on ubuntu.com
<gtriderxc> i didn't go through alll of tehm yet
<andrejz> I am not sure if schedule of language pack updates after the stable release is out is finalised yet or not (this is the first time it's running so it's a bit behind schedule and so)
<andrejz> but get on the ubuntu translators mailing list
<andrejz> and David Planella will write an email about a week or two before the deadline for the next language pack update
<andrejz> so then you will now when it's the time for review
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-26
<Yaron-Heb> I need some clarifications about beagle, can someone please help?
<andrejz> about usage or translations?
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> is it possible to add translators for a team and require all their translations to be reviewed?
<damascene> *to a team
<askhl> damascene, only by verbal agreement.
<damascene> I see. I found that there is reviewer mode and translator mode. can not I assign some people to be only translators?
<askhl> That's the same as not having them in the team, provided the project developers declared the translation policy as either 'structured' or 'restricted'
<askhl> Only 'structured', I think actually
<damascene> but there should be a difference between team leaders and members
<askhl> damascene, not for who can translate what, unfortunately
<askhl> (I agree, by the way.  I would like a system where members propose collections of translations and gets them reviewed, then ask the team leader to `commit' this group of translations)
<damascene> those who want to translate but they don't have the quality required yet. how can you keep your eyes on them? if they were on your team with less qualification you can send them messages when you wish
<damascene> Is there any request for such a thing that I can join or should I open one?
<damascene> A possible work a round is a sub team maybe
<askhl> damascene, if you open one, I'll definitely support it.  TLE once suggested a function for people to `approve' of individual translations, but this didn't get anywhere.  I also think that a way to select/handle multiple translations at once is the way forward.  Our team has a long and continuing history of confusion when it comes to who should do what and how.
<damascene> should I file a bug against rosetta or what?
<askhl> (When I keep talking about selecting groups of translations, it's because that way, some non-team-leaders can collaborate on a large set of translations, and the team leader can approve them at once without managing every single message.  That's how development usually works, including translations based on po-files under version control)
<askhl> damascene, since I'm also interested in this, let's do a survey of what exists before we do anything
<askhl> Probably many people had this idea previously
<damascene> ok, I'll wait
<askhl> You could also browse around the launchpad/rosetta blueprints and bugs
<damascene> ok
<askhl> I can't really see anything related
<askhl> In any case this is not something that's going to be fixed tomorrow, and one can go about solving the issue in many ways
<damascene> askhl: I checked too, nothing related. Should I file a bug?
<askhl> As I mentioned, I would to delegate both translation and review to possibly different groups of people, and then have a coordinator approve the entire collection of strings.  This is just one way
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/42727 is about bulk review
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 42727 in launchpad "Bulk-review and -approve somebody's translations (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<askhl> Ahh yes.  Excellent
<askhl> As I mentioned: What you would like is the same as having structured permissions (set by the developers) + some people not in the translation team + some people in the translation team
<askhl> Right?  So what exactly would have to change?
<damascene> let me say it simple. I want people with only translation permission in my team. others are both translators and reviewers.
<askhl> So that's the same as having some people not in the team (translators) and some in the team (translators and reviewers)
<damascene> no
<damascene> many people complain when a team owner does not let them in
<askhl> (the translators can also be in a separate team)
<damascene> and he can not because he will have to check them first or things might go bad
<damascene> true. as I said earlier that could be a possible work around.
<damascene> for every translation team there will be two teams. Translators team and reviewers team. or Launchpad can support this and save us the troubles.
<askhl> damascene, then I think that should be the suggestion.  The only possibly non-trivial issue is how their mailing lists relate
<damascene> we add the reviewer team as sub team
<damascene> but that does not need a suggestion, I think. that what launchpad already have.
<damascene> create team A and B. A is official and B is just to group interested people.
<damascene> got it?
<askhl> Yes.
<askhl> So one way would be to somehow make B an `official' team also.  So both teams are official.
<askhl> Just with different rights.
<damascene> official means it can submit without review.
<askhl> Except if we define official in some other way.  So as to make people happy when they are accepted into it.  Which is the only problem with the present approach - that they're not happy when they get declined after requesting membership.
<damascene> brb
<andrejz> @damascene: We have the same structure in slovenian team
<andrejz> First is for new translators and it's called translators team and only has permissions to suggest things
<andrejz> and the second is called Quality assurance team and they have full permission to edit files
<andrejz> So all work that is done by the first group MUST be reviewed and approved before it gets into ubuntu
<andrejz> this arrangement works really well for us
<andrejz> brb
<damascene> andrejz: that is a good practice
<damascene> askhl: so what is the move now?
<askhl> It sounds like the dual team solution works well for the intended purposes.  I'd still like the bulk commit functionality because it allows coordinators to make use of the work of others in a more ad-hoc way which poses less requirements on the structuring of groups
<askhl> (and doesn't require coordinators to actively proofread many suggestions, in case the suggestions are deemed sufficiently high-quality)
<damascene> it works well but launchpad supporting having translators only in your team is better.
<askhl> Actually I think I'll create a "secondary" team for our translation team now.  I've been thinking about this for a while but never got around to it
<damascene> ok
<damascene> askhl: do you have an Idea about what will happen if you added the reviewer team as sub-team to the open team?
<damascene> does that effect any permissions?
<andrejz> @askhl: reviewing doesn't take much time if suggestions are of good quality. also you can suggest improvements to less experienced translators. Furthermore even experienced translators make mistakes like typos and such (or maybe working late and are less concentrated)
<andrejz> hence i think it's a good idea to review all the translations (both from beginners and experienced tranlators)
<andrejz> if manpower is sufficient, of course
<gtriderxc> " reviewing doesn't take much time if suggestions are of good quality"
<gtriderxc> " reviewing doesn't" Make much SENSE "if suggestions are of good quality"
<andrejz> it does because people still make mistakes
<andrejz> no translation is perfect
<andrejz> i have not seen any package with 100 strings or more without any (at least minor gramatical) mistakes
<andrejz> it just depends how high you set the quality bar
<damascene> +1
<askhl> damascene, if you add the reviewer team as a subteam, nothing should happen at all - the reviewers will just happen to also be members of another team (having no other implications)
<damascene> good. they will get the mail list discussions too
<askhl> andrejz, I agree that reviewing good translations takes little time, but I still believe that reviewing (saying "I approve of this message") and "committing" (saying "this message is now part of the distribution") should be separable actions.  In particular I would like a different set of people to do these things, and I'd like to have a low bar for being a reviewer (basically none) but a high bar for being a committer.  For what it's wor
<askhl> (Also: In our team, all translations are reviewed, but we'd like to get the new translators more involved in the review of their messages instead of simply correcting-and-approving their strings)
<askhl> (This has some historical precedence as our team also works upstream in many places, and mostly reviews are done by sending po-files in e-mails, which turns out to be very flexible)
<gtriderxc> "no translation is perfect"
<gtriderxc> U would be surprised
<gtriderxc> how many times I make something work in a program by translating it
<gtriderxc> I think I make less mistakes translating than the native already has
<gtriderxc> I made a Software Center translation because it was useless
<gtriderxc> Polish users use synaptic if they choose Ubuntu at all
<damascene> software center is easier
<gtriderxc> now it is
<gtriderxc> but there is a mess
<gtriderxc> hard to find what You're looking for
<gtriderxc> too many ppl give too many names in too many ways
<gtriderxc> in 60-70% i was unable to translate the description of a program without looking 4 it in the internet or even installing it
<gtriderxc> so one will tell me that "no translation is perfect"
<damascene> I think the description is shared with synaptic, isn't it?
<gtriderxc> :) nut in synaptic there is an alphabetical order
<gtriderxc> ORDER
<gtriderxc> ther is an ORDER at all
<damascene> I see
<gtriderxc> so now our Polish Center is relative clear
<gtriderxc> everyone can see which program is for what
<gtriderxc> in English software center You have to know what are You looking 4
<damascene> looks like your software center do things without you having to know about it :)
<gtriderxc> so an example:
<damascene> did you build it from scratch or you just modified synaptic
<gtriderxc> we have a search engine in SC, haven't we??
<gtriderxc> so
<gtriderxc> the engine looks 4 key words
<gtriderxc> many english apps in SC have no key words
<gtriderxc> !!
<damascene> that is a problem
<gtriderxc> so if you're looking for a stupid pdf reader in english SC, You will find only few of them
<gtriderxc> in "MY" ours polish if You write pdf, You will finf them all
<damascene> SC does not search the description, wired
<gtriderxc> it looks for h1 and h2 doesn't it??
<damascene> I did not use it that much. don't know
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> so You use synaptic rather:)
<damascene> I just use apt or aptitude
<damascene> it does the job for me
<gtriderxc> so You were first a Linux user and then Ubuntu user probably. I was first a Ubuntu user and now i'm becoming a real Linux user
<damascene> :)
<gtriderxc> anyway where R U from??
<damascene> I'm Arabic
<damascene> aptitude search whatever
<damascene> get every thing you want
<damascene> I leave in Saudi Arabia
<gtriderxc> wow:)
<gtriderxc> so I saw Sun shining recently:)
<gtriderxc> I haven't since a few weeks:)
<gtriderxc> only clouds and snow
<damascene> :D
<damascene> you should see it in the summer. it burns. :)
<gtriderxc> but not as much as at Your place
<andrejz> @gtriderxc:  this means english descriptions are not perfect either
<gtriderxc> right
<gtriderxc> I report many bugs in them
<andrejz> what i was trying to say is that i have reviewed many programs (some of them i have translated myself and then reviewed them a month or so later).
<gtriderxc> it happens
<gtriderxc> i also correct myself
<andrejz> i have find at least a couple of minor mistakes in all of them - that's why i think it's worth reviewing, because you remove a lot of minor glitches thisway
<andrejz> of course some still remain
<gtriderxc> not very often but it happens
<gtriderxc> the Polish problem is we have no ppl to translate corectly
<gtriderxc> there are ppl who open Rosetta and give some stupid suggestions to correctly translated strings
<andrejz> of course what i said makes sense if there is enough people to do it
<gtriderxc> so the problem is more to organize it all
<andrejz> if there are not enough people i guess one must make a compromise
<gtriderxc> the problem is also in Polish administrator
<gtriderxc> he doesn't do too much and do not allow new people to do too much
<andrejz> well that's another issue. fortunatley the previous leader of our group stepped down gracefully when he realised he didn't have time anymore
<andrejz> brb
<gtriderxc> our do not have time either
<gtriderxc> he never answer any of my email
<gtriderxc> *answerde
<gtriderxc> *answered
<damascene> I suggest ubuntu start charging who ever does not benefit the community
<damascene> then who does the work can get paid
<gtriderxc> i think Ubuntu do not stands on its feet well enough to do it
<gtriderxc> do not stands:)
<gtriderxc> I sometimes like to read things I wrote:)
<damascene> :)
<gtriderxc> as far as I know already myself I know that I have to read every translation I make
<gtriderxc> I make many typing errors especially by switching the letters. for example taht>instaed of>that. my left hend writes to slow:)
<gtriderxc> *hand:)
<damascene> you might try to learn colemak or what ever it's called
<damascene> and try to work early in the morning
<andrejz> @gtridexrc: i think paying money is bad, because than greedy people concentrate on quantity rather than quality and we don't want those people
<andrejz> also, meet on a beer with your administrator
<andrejz> i am sure you will be able to sort things out then ;)
<askhl> the power of beer should not be underestimated...
<andrejz> +1
<andrejz> also if it doesn't work you can always drik MORE :)
<gtriderxc> :)
<andrejz> we meet on beer once per month. not everyone can come all the time, but it's still very good, so i highly recommend (if the distance is not too great obviously)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-19
<sagaci> I had a quick look in #launchpad-translators, which seems to be defunct... just wondering if there was a page or a way to generate the translatable project in launchpad
<sagaci> projects*
<dpm> hi sagaci, what do you mean "generate the translatable projects"
<sagaci> see what projects are translatable in launchpad
<sagaci> I think of a project I'd like to translate and you go to their project page and most aren't translatable
<sagaci> but for instance, Quassel and Chromium Browser are translatable but not part of Ubuntu, I'd like to know what other packages out there on LP are translatable in LP
<sagaci> another random one I did today was gtk-recordmydesktop
<artnay> sagaci: https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+products-with-translations
<artnay> sagaci: it's just a long list and you can't sort it (which sucks)
<artnay> sagaci: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/812243
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812243 in launchpad "Allow translatable projects to be sorted in more versatile ways (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Low,Triaged]
<artnay> sagaci: and although chromium is translatable, its translations are not maintained anymore
<artnay> sagaci: that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/888617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888617 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Chromium translations on LP no longer updated (affects: 2) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> I hope canonical will hire those webkit engineers soon enough
<artnay> to get translation templates updated
<sagaci> thanks artnay, exactly what I was looking for
<sagaci> artnay: how hard is it to update translation templates, can't someone from the community do it or does it require special permissions
<artnay> sagaci: you're welcome. please +1 to those bugs if they affect you as well
<sagaci> artnay: you can batch those templates into 300, wouldn't be a bad idea to export them and sort them properly on a wiki page or something
<dpm> sagaci, artnay, Canonical has never maintaned Chromium translations, this was done by a community member
<artnay> dpm: sure
<artnay> dpm: I spoke with micahg and I was told that once chromium daily builds are on again, translations would be next
<artnay> daily builds are active now but translations are not
<dpm> artnay, ah, cool. Would you mind following up with micahg to see what the translations situation is?
<sagaci> thanks, mainly because I use Chromium :)
<dpm> sagaci, if you talk to micahg re: Chromium translations, please let me know, I'm also interested in them
<artnay> dpm: I already asked, haven't received a reply yet
<kelemengabor> dpm: I just checked my calendar: no phone call scheduled for this week? Is it already Christmas? :)
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, there should be a call scheduled on the calendar, let me check, _however_, I'll be on holiday already and possibly with no Internet, so I won't be able to chair the call
<dpm> any translator up to help me for a non-translations-related test? Could you click on this link, log in and tell me what you see?
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/
<kelemengabor> dpm: on it...
<kelemengabor> dpm: I was logged in via openid, then: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/K%C3%A9perny%C5%91k%C3%A9p-Your%20applications%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<dpm> kelemengabor, excellent, thanks!
<dpm> kelemengabor, can you see https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/390/ ?
<kelemengabor> Simple English-Slovak, Slovak-English dictionary, written in Perl, compact, capable of looking up word from clipboard
<kelemengabor> I guess I do :)
<dpm> cool, thanks again kelemengabor :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: this package reminds me that it would be nice to see sometimes a list of templates which are no longer in main: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecore - we had such a few cycles ago
<kelemengabor> okay, ecore disabled in natty & newer. also disabled pessulus and desktopcouch in precise.
<dpm> kelemengabor, did we have that at all? I seem to think it was a web page generated by the desktop team for desktop packages in main we were using as a workaround
<kelemengabor> I remember mails to the UTC list from Arne... and some wiki page too
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators/OngoingProjects/UnknownDomains
<kelemengabor> this one
<kelemengabor> "When generating language-packs, occasionally errors show up in the log." -yup, and this log is not available to anyone :(
<dpm> ah, yes
<dpm> they're generated manually when creating full langpacks
<kelemengabor> and do you see any chance that these will be published somewhere? :)
<dpm> it shouldn't be a problem to send them to the mailing list manually
<kelemengabor> btw, xine-lib went to universe too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xine-lib - deactivating...
<dpm> I'm not sure I'll have time over holidays, though. I'll send an e-mail to pitti, as we need to generate the first langpack
<dpm> for precise
<kelemengabor> that would be nice :)
<dpm> I'm not sure I'll be much online these holidays, which I'm starting tomorrow. If I don't see/speak to you before I come back, I hope everyone has a fantastic time, whether you're celebrating Christmas or not!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-20
<vibhav> msgstr' is not a valid Python format string, unlike 'msgid'. Reason: In the directive number 2, the character '(' is not a valid conversion specifier.
<vibhav> Why am I getting this?
<trijntje> It looks like translations for package descriptions for oneiric are not shared with precise
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/precise/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main
<trijntje> ignore the above, I was used to working trough nightmonkey, which hides those strings that do not show up in the software center
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-21
<TiMiDo> kelemengabor, for example if I'm helping out ubuntu in launchpad
<TiMiDo> can i be eligible for a membership?
<kelemengabor> TiMiDo: I think so, is you do a lot of work
<kelemengabor> if
<TiMiDo> kelemengabor, here is my launchpad
<TiMiDo> www.launchpad.net/~timido
<kelemengabor> and there are some people who acknowledge it, like the other translators of your language, or the bugsquad, or the developers etc
<kelemengabor> TiMiDo: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<TiMiDo> i did
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> i been reading
<TiMiDo> about that
<TiMiDo> but someone tells me to join a team
<sagaci_> the Hawaiian team looks like it could use some help
<TiMiDo> yeah i was looking at that
<sagaci_> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<sagaci_> doesn't look like there's a Hawaiian team, maybe you could look into creating one
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-22
<TiMiDo> is there any way i can have access to a certain translation team since i am active on launchpad?
<sagaci> TiMiDo, yep, just go to your homepage in launchpad and on the left hand side down the bottom there's a section Latest Memberships, where you can click on All Memberships
<TiMiDo> thank you sagaci
#ubuntu-translators 2012-12-20
<dholbach> hello my friends :)
<Gwaihir> hello all, there is a catch-up with the CC in #ubuntu-meeting, anybody around?
<dholbach> Today is the Catch-Up with the Community Council, to be more exact... exactly, what Gwaihir said... :)
 * dholbach was too late
<Gwaihir> :-)
<dholbach> kelemengabor, Mirv: are you around? (or anyone else, really)
<kelemengabor> dholbach: I am
<dholbach> we are just going to have a brief chat about the translations community and see if there's any problems we might want to look into together - a quite informal update if you will - so if you have a little bit of time, it'd be great if you could hop into #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> (everyone else is invited as well)
<teolemon> hey
<teolemon> i've joined the trello pad
<teolemon> https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
#ubuntu-translators 2013-12-17
<TheLordOfTime> is there anyone who can help translate something on a bug for me, so I can get to triaging it?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159875974/DpkgTerminalLog.txt is an attachment on bug 1261235 and I can't read it.
<ubottu> bug 1261235 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-full 1.4.1-3ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261235
<TheLordOfTime> or, if anyone can point me to where I need to go to get some assistance with the translating, that'd be great too
#ubuntu-translators 2013-12-21
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:59:10)
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: please read: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html ;)
<sasa84> sorry! :)
